# Epson 9800 vs 9700



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I've read all about how fast the 9700 is. 

But I'm wondering if it matters in the real world.

I'm a small shop...me and 2-3 part timers that help when needed. I understand bringing full sub production in house, I'll need more bodies, but even if it was just one person to run the printer/press....Is a 9700 too fast to need it?

I guess what i'm saying is, would I end up with a backlog for paper waiting to pressed, because the press can only work so fast? 

What about two 9800s running instead of 1 9700?

I can get 2 used 9800s for the price of 1 new 9700.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I would favor two printers myself, but it depends on how much space you have and what software you are using. Are you using a RIP?

-James


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

9800's are a work horse. We used one for about 2 years. You are dead on questioning the speed issue. Does it really matter to 95% of the people what a printers speed? Of course not. You can easily do 750-1000 jerseys a month with a 9800. Speed will also be determined by your profile including such things as resolution, bi versus uni directional, etc. 

You need to be careful on any wide format printer as they are not something that is inexpensive to fix. The Epson 9800 is able to print a report directly from the printer that will show the remaining life expectancy on critical parts along with how many feet the printer has printed as well. Regardless of any brand I would shy away from a printer that has a lot of usage on it. The best 9800's to find are ones used by photography people as they typically have the lowest amount of use on them.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The deals on 9700's are amazing.
At least double the speed.
Epson rebates end at the end of this month.
Might be renewed.

We use ours for full bleed shirts.
Speed is un matched.

Only four colors.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the 9700, they get the speed by using two heads to print the same colour and I think that some printers are not aligned properly, this can give problems with film, not sure if it will affect dye-sub.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I hear you but we have had good luck with
these printers. I have a large room with every new
epson printer: 9900, 9890, 9700, 11880 

The 9700 wins the contest.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Speed will always prevail, it's about doing more in the same time so if your hang up is in transferring then you need more transfer machines unless your happy with what your able to produce now but you will always find yourself in a pinch where your waiting on that final print and you have guys on OT due to the printer then your kicking yourself. Not saying that the 9800 isn't good but at the same resolution 30 Sqft per hour compared to 300 really questioning this?


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I dont have the money or the room for more then one press.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

FatboyGraphics said:


> I dont have the money or the room for more then one press.


Then if you have the funds to pick up two for the price of one it's always better to have a backup if speed isn't what is important as long as you get or gets you where you want to be should be a good buy either way. Speed is really the only advantage if all your doing is dye sub. If you have a rip you can run them dual CMYK or configure one of them to run pigment on one side for transfers and film output and the other side with dye sub inks. That's the advantage with the 9800


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Pvasquez said:


> Then if you have the funds to pick up two for the price of one it's always better to have a backup if speed isn't what is important as long as you get or gets you where you want to be should be a good buy either way. Speed is really the only advantage if all your doing is dye sub. If you have a rip you can run them dual CMYK or configure one of them to run pigment on one side for transfers and film output and the other side with dye sub inks. That's the advantage with the 9800


 All I do is Dye Sub, but Speed is only as fast as one press will go. 

I'm thinking a roller press opposed to a Flat bed press, because it appears a roller press will take up less foot space, adn that is a concern for me.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I would really think it through before buying a roller press especially if it is your only large press. Typically roller presses are designed for very large runs and the ability to do long prints. What happens when you want to do a cool door mat, oversized print on a shirt, etc etc. We do 99% cut and sew but even at that we are always doing something on the MaxiPress that we could not have done if we had a roll press.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> I would really think it through before buying a roller press especially if it is your only large press. Typically roller presses are designed for very large runs and the ability to do long prints. What happens when you want to do a cool door mat, oversized print on a shirt, etc etc. We do 99% cut and sew but even at that we are always doing something on the MaxiPress that we could not have done if we had a roll press.


Very true.


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been going back and forth between these two printers in the last couple of months myself. For me it came down to a couple of factors and I believe I have now decided to get a 9800.
First of all, we already have a couple of 4800's and a lot of the parts are interchangeable with the 9800, so I will have some spare parts.
Another is that I am looking for a good used printer and there are a lot more 9800s available used than 9700s.
Also, the 9800 is proven with sublimation and the 9700 is new enough that I want to see more feedback from sublimation users. Software compatibility, RIPs in particular, profiles etc. all drive me nuts already and I just don't need the headaches.
Finally, although the faster speed really really interests me, I am in the same boat as FatBoy and I only have one press. So speed won't be a make or break factor for me.

I has taken me a while to decide but decided I will prowl for a used 9800. I think the price for your two used ones is good enough you should jump on the deal....even if they dont work that is a good price for parts machines!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I think you made a wise choice. I cannot think of a better printer for first time wide format. As you mentioned there are existing profiles, etc so you will not be creating a path but following a path that is well traveled and proven. Speed is pointless for most as if you can outsell the capacity of a 9800 than you have money to move up to a Mutoh or like. 

As important the paper handling and ink handling are so much easier on a 9800 than printers like a Mutoh. Good luck on your search - it is easy to get printer status reports that shows the usage of the printer. If you are not in a super hurry you can find low use 9800 at a great price. Ones used in photography studios are the typically the low usage printers.


----------



## CORBINBOYS (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought the 9700 for the speed (probably not all that important) but also because of the 5 cartridges versus 8,so far has been great,colors really pop,speed is great,and knock on wood,no clogs. By the way,i will be gone for a week,starting next week and won't be using my printer,what should i do? Should it be ok for a week? Any response would be great.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

CORBINBOYS said:


> I bought the 9700 for the speed (probably not all that important) but also because of the 5 cartridges versus 8,so far has been great,colors really pop,speed is great,and knock on wood,no clogs. By the way,i will be gone for a week,starting next week and won't be using my printer,what should i do? Should it be ok for a week? Any response would be great.


What ink are you using? We had J-Teck in our 9800 after we moved to a Mutoh and did reprints on it once a month and still had no clogs. One week with quality ink and you should have no problems.

Sometimes we get hung up on the number of cartridges on wide format printers. With most people using a RIP of some sort it really does not matter. You can shut off one side of an 8 cartridge printer so you do not have to mess with it. The 9700 seems like a nice printer for the price. I really do not get the whole double head concept but that is the only thing that would concern me.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

My 7800 only pulls from 1 side. And Conde didn't even realize it, so i have 4 carts full of ink wasted.

The wasatch rip profile for the Sublime inks, only pulls from one side.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a 9800 mainly using for in house film output and I have it set up CMYK on the other side for in house signage now that I have a 74" Roland for my signage I would love to get rid of the 9800 and put that to a new 9700. Obviously I would flush it. It's a great printer I guess I will put it in Craigslist lol.


----------

